# Mark Madoff....



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I noticed that Bernie Madoff's son Mark decided to hang himself. Interesting to note that he was the owner of Abel fly reels. I'm not sure, but I think he may have had something to do with Winston Rods at one time...maybe some of you know if there is any truth to all that.

teeray


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They bought Abel from Steve Abel a year or two back or maybe more. Not sure about Winston. 


Money can't buy happiness, obviously.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I believe Mark's brother Andrew owns a larger share of Abel.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

figures you'd hang yourself in your 6 million dollar loft. I wouldn't care what people say about me if I was living that large! no way you can have that much and be unhappy! must of been losing all his money. last I heard noone even claimed him yet. must cost money to pick him up from the morgue... those richies can't even fork enough over to give him a funeral let alone live on a normal everyday chumps wages like we all can. its just sad. just hope the fly company doesn't go out of business!


----------

